# Election Integrity...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So remember when our friends on here stated over and over evidence of things that Trump didn't win.

Which I kind of agreed with.... but kept saying there were too many irregularities going on that need to be addressed.

Well the things we are finding out in audits of missing ballots, chain of possession of ballots and what not.

Well if you dont think the States have noticed this stuff... welll...

1. Penn senate on a 30-20 vote are wanting ID laws for voting.
2. AZ Senate voted to have ballots water marked.
3. WI assembly voted to have voters cure there own ballots not elected officials
4. Mich house passed a voter ID Bill
5. Penn house passed a voter ID bill and verification of Signatures
6. 6th District circuit court judge ruled that TN first time voter regulations is constitutional (cant use absentee ballots)
7. AZ also passed having signature verifications on ballots

These are just ones that passed or happened in the last week!! So again these states are seeing that election integrity is vital and are taking the proper steps... while Congress and the Senate are trying to erode that with the bill they are pushing.

The biggest issue I have with the bill that Schummer wants to ram down our throat is the fact that campaign money comes from the tax payer. In this bill... if a campaign raises $1 it gets "matched" by $6 of tax payer money (this is one thing I have seen). Here is my take on it.... WHAT IF YOU DONT LIKE THAT CANIDATE??? Why should your tax dollars go towards someone to try and get re-elected or elected that you wouldn't vote for?? THis shouldn't be a Republican vs Dem battle like Schummer is making it. What if a Democrat Voters money is going to a Republican that they dislike? THAT SHOULDN'T HAPPEN. :bop: :bop:

Plus the fact that the Federal Government has no constitutional authority to tell states how to run elections. IT IS IN THE CONSTITUTION!!! Under STATES RIGHTS! each state should decide if they want to require ID's to vote... it they don't... if they want to "mail" in ballots or not... etc. NOT THE FEDS.

But again... our friends that were here before I think might have a hard time "backing" up some of the stuff they were saying. But again.. I will say this... I DONT THINK TRUMP WON. But there are enough issues that needed to be looked at and hopefully they will be corrected by the next round of elections. Because if we dont learn we are doomed to repeat it. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The DOJ is now going after Georgia for its new "voting" laws...

So question... Will they go after NY, CO, etc. You know other states that have the same laws. oke: oke:

Again how will the DOJ win a case unless they can show exactly that these laws only hinder or attack one group of people that are protected under the civil rights laws.

You know having ONE drop box for ballots is the same no matter your color of skin. BTW... they havent even stated where these drop boxes will be placed. What if they are at the county court house? The city halls? or some other PUBLIC building.... how is that "hindering" one race when everyone goes to that building already??

Now they are also arguing that "blindly mailing out ballots" is needed to make sure "POC" can vote. How are you "blindly" sending ballots if you are "targeting" a certain demographic? Did everyone get a "mail" in ballot sent to them or only people in certain area's?

This is stuff to think about. Because you can't say "RACISM"... when the whole state doing the same thing. IE: no ballots mailed to "white" neighborhoods blindly anymore either. "Whites" need to drive to the drop box location that is supposed to be (by the way the law reads) centrally located. SO EVERYONE HAS TO GO TO THE SAME DROP BOX. Also the drop box is going to be "checked" daily by an election official... YES THIS IS ANOTHER THING THEY ARE SAYING IS RACIST!!!!! I can't make this up people. Someone going to check a drop box daily that is an election official is considered... RACIST... :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

WI assembly voted and passed a Voter ID law when obtaining an absentee ballot.

:thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So more on election integrity....

Look what happened in the NYC mayoral democratic race. 135,000 test ballots were "counted". So to say that nothing can go wrong or has gone wrong would be lying to yourself about the 2020 Election.

Mistakes can happen and do happen. It is just a matter if they are intentional, unintentional or get caught.

Right now many states are looking into everything.

AGAIN I WILL SAY.... I DONT THINK TRUMP WON BY ANY MEANS... but just saying the USA needs to look into everything and make sure we get integrity back into our election process and faith in that process. I still believe the #1 way to do that is NO MAIL IN BALLOTS... or blindly mailing out ballots. If you want an absentee ballot you need to go thru the proper channels and time frames... which much of that is SHOWING AN ID. :thumb: oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The SCOTUS just voted 6-3 that the AZ voter provisions were ok. Two of the provisions BANNED Ballot Harvesting and also said that if a ballot was cast in the wrong precinct it gets thrown out. Challengers to these said it hurts minorities. So just think of it this way.... they are saying "minorities" cant figure out where to cast a ballot. Yes that is exactly what challengers are saying. So who are the ones being "racist".... saying that minorities cant figure things out.... oke: oke:

Seriously.... I can't make this up.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well... some more info coming out...

In GA there were over 50,000 voters that were "inactive" became active in 1 county. 174 batches of ballots were missing that is 17400 ballots.... so just those two alone is 67400 ballots that are questionable.

Again not saying all were voted solely for Biden... but you see the issues!!!!! BTW Trump lost GA by about 12,000 votes.

Again I am not saying Trump won at all. Just showing you things that are showing up during Audits. We need answers to make sure our elections can be trusted again. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would bet a months salary Trump won Georgia.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another thing when people talk about the VOTER ID... or ID'ing a voter.
- You know they say that this is "racist".

Think about this:

If you want to get the vaccine you needed to SHOW ID. Yet people who are saying we need everyone vaccinated are the same ones who scream that VOTER ID is "racist". So is pushing for everyone to take the vaccine "racist"??? oke: oke:

I just posted this to show you how some people think and how it is BACKWARDS.... they scream "racism" because they know it works to get what they want. People when called racist have a knee jerk reaction to do what every they can to show they are not. They even do "racist" things to show they are not racist. You know like going out of their way to help someone that is a person of color... but skip the "white" person who is dealing with the exact same situation. Again... the driving factor of helping that person is because of skin color to not look "racist"... which is treating someone different because the color of their skin... ie: RACISM.

Anyways.... just wanted to throw that out there for people to hopefully slow down.... try to clear your mind... and look at things. See how things really are at face value. You know like if you say "black lives matter"... you are tolerant, woke, etc. But if you say "all lives matter"... you are racist... oke: oke: You know if you include every single race by saying "ALL"... you are racist. But by saying one single race "Black"... you are not racist. Makes sense... doesn't it... :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://conservativebrief.com/new-evide ... medium=BFT

take it with a grain of salt because of where it came from... but something to keep an eye on.... IN GA...



> New Evidence Indicates Enough Illegal Votes In Georgia To Tip 2020 Results: Report


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So was having a discussion with people over the weekend and we got on the topic of Voter ID and the "vaccine passport".

Yes I know the 'vaccine passport" has kind of died down. But those who wanted it in our government are the same ones saying voter ID is racist.

So we kind of laughed and also discussed this (yes with some liberals who also laughed and agreed with me). Anyways...

If those elected officials had passed a vaccine passport type thing... would you have had to show that before you could enter the polling place to cast a vote??? You know they wanted you to show it for air travel, public travel, etc.

If the answer is YES... then why not ask for an ID to vote? Because the vaccine passport would be showing who you are... just like an ID... correct???

If the answer is NO... then why would you need a vaccine passport to go on public transportation, airlines, etc. because it is a gathering place of people in an area... correct....

I thought I would just bring this up. Also the liberal people I was discussing this with all agreed that Voter ID isn't a "racist" thing. It is a smart thing and should happen. So our elected officials who say "it is racist" and "the people dont want it"... well I would disagree with many whom I have talked with. Just like the members who used to post here agree with this as well. Polls also show that much of the US population also agrees that showing an ID while voting isn't "racist" and is a good thing. So why is the media and our officials lying to us??

Like I keep saying... election integrity shouldn't be a left vs right thing at all. We all should want our elections to be trusted and safe and everything else. We should want people to have faith in the process and prove that it WORKS. It is what our country was founded on.... you know the whole taxations without representation thing. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A little more about "voter ID"....

VP Harris stated that Rural people dont have access to Kinko's or office maxx so they wont beable to "photo copy" ID's if needed....

So again... she is saying people won't because to drive or take a photo of it with a smart phone, etc. Really.... :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Btw... from the same article it states that 72% of adults believe that there should be voter ID laws.

https://www.foxnews.com/media/kamala-ha ... er-id-laws



> The Associated Press shows that most Americans support laws requiring photo identification to access the ballot box, with a majority of both Republicans and Democrats backing the idea. Overall, 72% of American adults support requiring photo identification to vote.


So this just supports what I have been saying..... Many on all sides of the Political spectrum think asking for ID to vote is a good thing... :bop: :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

so you will see the WH press Secretary and the Texas Democrats right now saying any laws or purposed laws in TX are "voter supression".... The WH Press Sec home state of Conn doesn't have any early voting at all... Texas has 2 weeks. Conn is a "blue" state.

I also have talked about how Colorado has "more restrictive" laws than those that are in GA or being purposed in GA... yet GA is the bad state.

People... THEY ARE LYING TO ALL OF US!!!! They want to say that Red states are trying to "voter supress" when the laws that are being brought up for a vote are not more restrictive than ones in other states already on the books. only difference is that one state is considered red and the other blue... with the blue states having "stricter" laws.

PEOPLE WAKE UP!!!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The only obligation our government has is to provide a reasonable time and place to vote. There is no obligation for the government to bend over backwards to make voting EASIER. 100 years ago people might ride a horse or carriage 50-100 mile to exercize their right to vote. So in this modern world people with automobiles and busses people cant find a way to get to the polls the day of the election? If they could do it so can we. Freedom requires some minimal effort. I'm amazed that some people will make a huge effort to do something less important than voting yet they find a way. The opportunity is there for EVERYONE. They just have to make the effort.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota...

Agree 100%. Just like when the election happened and was over I was saying that they will want to make the "changes" perminent on how to vote. Just because of the "pandemic".... But there isn't a "pandemic" anymore and these changes should be done away with. that is what most of the state laws are doing.

Also if our elected officials really want to make sure everyone has a chance to get to the polls.... MAKE IT A FEDERAL HOLIDAY!!!!

I mean they made juneteenth a holiday. Nothing against making this a federal holiday. What is more important.... voting on current issues.... or celebration of the past???? Again nothing to take away from Juneteenth and its meaning.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/TalkMullins/status/ ... 4082297859

This is out of GA.

Again... not saying 1 million votes happened like this and that Trump won. But showing you errors that happened and being found out.

Yet many Dem elected officials want what happened in the last election to become PERMINANT... ie: the things done because of Covid restrictions.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Watching Tucker Carlson tonight. 35000 people voted in Georgia that had moved countyvof residence in less than one month which by law they were ineligible. Then 4000 absentee votes were counted more than once. Another 4000 were unfolded. How do you mail votes in the standard envelope provided without folding them? This election was very illegal in many states. Biden has violated nearly everything he sworn to uphold while holding his hand on the Bible.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman.... correct.

Tucker did explain alot of irregularities that were being found out just in GA. Also some other "red flags" to look at is in AZ where Dem's are putting pressure on the audit there as well to "shut it down" or "stop" it. WHY? if everything is fine? Same goes for PA where Biden went and put some pressure on the AG there. The DOJ, Biden, and others from the Fed are putting pressure on these states to "stop"..... WHY? Again if everything was fine and legit... why not do it? Is it because it is hurting their push for national voting laws?? Is it because the push for voter ID is "racist" and what not... ???

Just curious. Also the people who left our site kept saying... NEVER IN HISTORY or DONT WORRY ABOUT IT THE STATS SAY... etc. But they forget... this was the first time in HISTORY that things happened to change the way people voted so quickly without any testing....ie: Drive up voting, mailing ballots out blindly, etc. All because of the pandemic. Look how states changed the laws quickly to accommidate the Pandemic. Longer early voting, extend "counting" periods to allow votes to be counted, etc.

Again... to get our integrity back and faith back into our election process all of this needs to be investigated. Everyone should be wanting the irregularities to be looked and figured out what happened and what went wrong.

Like I keep saying.... I dont think Trump won by any means. I just think there is way too much "what the hecks" being found out and need to be looked at. I also think that what happened with the changes need to be "dropped" and things need to go back to the way they were ran in 2016.... and then also the ID thing. I know the people who left also kind of agreed with the ID and what not. So you see... it isn't a Dem's vs Rep thing.... it is our nation needs to get better as a whole. But the media and elected officials want to make it an US vs Them type thing... when it shouldn't be.... :bop:


----------

